# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > ثبت نام در کنکور >  اطلاعات ثبت نامم رو گم کردم😢کمک

## Mysterious

*چیکار کنم واسه کارت ورود به جلسه؟
از اطلاعات پارسال میشه استفاده کرد؟*

----------


## Bffensive

> *چیکار کنم واسه کارت ورود به جلسه؟
> از اطلاعات پارسال میشه استفاده کرد؟*


سلام سایت سازمان سنجش برای این موضوع راهکار گذاشته است با مراجعه به سایت پیگیری بکنید

----------


## Mysterious

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط bahman


سلام سایت سازمان سنجش برای این موضوع راهکار گذاشته است با مراجعه به سایت پیگیری بکنید


چیزی پیدا نکردم
کدوم قسمت مراجعه کنم؟
استرس مردم*

----------


## Hnie

وقتی میخاد کارت بگیری چند روز قبلش برای ویرایش سایت وا میشه ازاونجا وردار  سریال ثبت نامتو

----------


## Bffensive

> *
> 
> چیزی پیدا نکردم
> کدوم قسمت مراجعه کنم؟
> استرس مردم*


استرس نداره بابا جان میگم راه داره. نترس. حتی بدون کارت هم اجازه شرکت میدن اگه شرایط خاص باشه 
قبل از باز شدن سایت یه جا میذاره میگه اگر مشکلی هست بگید از طریق اون مییگی

http://request.sanjesh.org/noetrequest/login/

----------


## bbehzad

اول برو سیستم سوال جوابش عضو شو بعد واردش شو تو قسمت دریافت اطلاعات ثبت نامی کد ملیتو بده 24 ساعت بعد کد داوطلبی و شماره پروندتو میده.تامام.

----------


## MehranWilson

استرس نداره که قبل از کنکور وقتی کارتت رو میخوای بگیری سازمان سنجش توی هر شهر یه سری باجه های رفع نقص میزاره که اگه مشکلی بود بری اونا واست اوکی کنن

----------


## Mysterious

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط bahman


استرس نداره بابا جان میگم راه داره. نترس. حتی بدون کارت هم اجازه شرکت میدن اگه شرایط خاص باشه 
قبل از باز شدن سایت یه جا میذاره میگه اگر مشکلی هست بگید از طریق اون مییگی

سیستم ارسال درخواست


ممنون 
گفتم فقط اون قسمت دریافت شماره پرونده و اینا رو بستن
ینی باز میشه؟*

----------


## bbehzad

> *
> 
> ممنون 
> گفتم فقط اون قسمت دریافت شماره پرونده و اینا رو بستن
> ینی باز میشه؟*


اره باز میشه سوم تیر

----------


## MehranWilson

*سازمان سنجش آدرس باجه های رفع نقص کنکور سراسری 97 در تمامی استان ها اعلام کرد .**چنانچه داوطلبانی به دليل در اختيار نداشتن** اطلاعات مربوط به شماره پرونده و يا كد پيگيری مورد نياز** ، موفق به پرينت كارت شركت در آزمون خود نمي شود ، لازم است با مراجعه به پايگاه اطلاع‌ رسانی اين سازمان و ورود به سيستم پاسخگويی و انتخاب نام آزمون و تعيين موضوع پيگيری نسبت به دريافت اطلاعات مربوط به شماره پرونده ، و يا كد پيگيری ثبت نام اقدام نموده و به هيچ وجه به باجه رفع نقص مراجعه ننمايند . لازم به ذكر است اين امكان برای داوطلبانی فراهم می باشد كه در سيستم پاسخگويی دارای عضويت باشند . لذا ضرورت دارد داوطلبانی كه اطلاعات فوق را مفقود نموده اند با عضويت در اين سيستم نسبت به بازيابی اين اطلاعات اقدام نمايند .

دوستان درست گفتن*

----------

